# Amazon Home assistant



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting.

http://arstechnica.com/business/201...hire-professionals-from-amazon-home-services/


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ran across this on the amazon website the other day. My thoughts:

- Wonder how the fee structure breaks out?

- Could be attractive to millennials who don't like traditional shopping, and probably don't know how to deal with contractors. 

- Probably not featuring the best contractors; the best guys are already busy.


----------

